# PCI-E Soundkarte unter Grafikkarte. Geht das gut?



## zeroz (17. Januar 2009)

*PCI-E Soundkarte X-FI Einbau unter die Graka. Geht das gut?*

Hi, ich habe eine kleine Frage. Und zwar möchte ich wissen wie es mit der Temperatur bzw. der Hitze ist in der Grafikkarte und ob ich meine Soundkarte unter Sie beruhigt einbauen kann. Ich habe eine Powercolor Ati Radeon 4850 512 MB mit einer Temp von ca. 75 - 78 °C und mir kürzlich gekauft  Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium 7.1. Beides sind PCI-E Karten.

Naja wie gesagt ob es geht ohne das die Soundkarte irgend ein Schaden nimmt, weil evtl. die Graka zu heiß ist.

Grüße


----------



## Overlocked (17. Januar 2009)

Nein, das sollte problemlos gehen. Bei mir ist sogar die Soundkarte ein bisschen heißer als die Graka


----------



## BenF (17. Januar 2009)

Hast du nen Tempfühler auf deiner Soundkarte?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (17. Januar 2009)

ich würde es an deiner stelle lassen, als ich noch meine 8800GT drin hatte und die unter last dann so etwa 74° hat der sound immer geknaxt z.b bei crysis und is dann auch abgekackt (also sound war dann ganz weg) seitdem meine 280GTX unter wakü steht (temps bis max 54°) passiert sowas nicht mehr, hatte die X-Fi Xtreme Musik


----------



## BenF (18. Januar 2009)

Ich hab meine X-Fi auch unter meiner 8800Ultra und da passiert nix. Die GraKa ist eh immer warm und der Soundkarte machts aber nix^^


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (19. Januar 2009)

BenF schrieb:


> Ich hab meine X-Fi auch unter meiner 8800Ultra und da passiert nix. Die GraKa ist eh immer warm und der Soundkarte machts aber nix^^



jaaahhh, aber hast du sie direkt unter der grafikkarte? bei mir warens nämlich keine 2 cm bis zur grafikkarte


----------



## Hackslash (19. Januar 2009)

Falls du nen SLI Board hast einfach den zweiten PCIe 16x Slot nehmen.


----------



## grubsnek (19. Januar 2009)

Ich hab direkt unter meiner 8800GT mit Accelero S1 Kühlung meine Sound- und Tv Karte verbaut. Beiden Karten machen das schon seit Jahren mit ohne zu mucken


----------



## noiz (19. Januar 2009)

das einzige was was man beahten sollte is glaub ich den luft weg zur graka nicht zu zu bauen. aber ansonsten kenn ich auch keine brobleme da 70 grad recht wenig ist und soundkarten auch mehr abkönnen.


----------



## HeX (19. Januar 2009)

die X-Fi Titanium wird aber selbst auch recht heiß und mir ist die auch öfters abgeraucht bis ich die von der graka entfernt und mit in nem luftstrom eingebunden habe, seit dem läuft die bis auf an heißen tagen recht gut


----------



## noiz (19. Januar 2009)

ich glaub ich würd einfach versuchen nen (größeren) kühler rauf zu machen  oder versuchen nen luftstrom herzestellen. 

ka wie heiß ne x-fi werden kann/darf


----------



## zeroz (20. Januar 2009)

Hi, habe die Soundkarte unter die Grafikkarte in mein NZXT Alpha eingebaut es sind ca. 2 cm Luft dazwischen. Und habe direkt mal 2 Bilder hochgeladen zum schauen *g*.


----------



## Hackslash (20. Januar 2009)

Jo ist doch perfekt. 
*hust* Ausser das nicht vorhandene Kabelmanagement


----------



## Jami (23. Januar 2009)

Bei mir gibt´s übrigens auch keine Probleme, meine Graka ist passiv und ist immer so bei 80 Grad. 
Das meine X-Fi Xtreme Gamer warm würde, ist mir aber nicht bekannt. DIe ist immer schöln kühl, auch nach ausgiebigem Zocken


----------



## Harti180 (2. März 2009)

Hallo, habe meine Titanum in einen Grakaslot gesteckt da der PCI-E 1x durch mein Crossfiregespann verdeckt war,habe im Bios den Pert von 8x auf 1x runtergestellt und es funktioniert ohne Problem.


----------

